# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Italian  Самый любимый выпуск "Ералаша"

## Leof

Может быть, "баян".
Может быть, там нет ни одного слова по-итальянски.
Но этот выпуск - мой любимый, и, мне кажется, самый лучший!  Это великолепный фильм!   
А мой любимый момент - газета!

----------


## gRomoZeka

У меня не было любимого, зато некоторые выпуски раздражали. Например, про мальчика, который в лыжак выходил летом гулять, потому что долго собирался.   ::   
Нравился выпуск про тимуровцев: "Бросьте ее! Это не наша старуха!!!"  ::

----------


## Оля

Лёва, я не смогу тебе сказать, есть ли там хоть слово по-итальянски, потому что я не смотрю ролики с Ютуба, у меня трафик не позволяет...   ::

----------


## Leof

Про бабушку - это да, это идейный фильм! 
А...Там есть, конечно, слова - бонджорно, бамбини и пр., но что это - связный текст или абракадабра, сказать, не зная языка, сложно.
Жалко, что ты не смотришь... Да ты его знаешь наверняка, очень это известная киношка!

----------


## iriroma

Я, конечно, извиняюсь, что отвечаю через два года, но я недавно присоединилась...  ::  
Мне просто тоже нравится этот выпуск! Кстати, там абсолютно связный текст на итальянском языке, и вполне соответствует переводу на русский!   ::

----------


## Leof

::

----------

